# Kananaskis Country May 3Rd



## Madmak (Mar 26, 2013)

Heading out to Bow Valley Campground in Kananaskis Country for the May 3rd weekend. It is only an hour or so west of Calgary so it is a nice early season destination. This will be our first trip with the OB so also a good destination to test everything out. Bow Valley is quite a nice campground, great services, quiet, and family friendly. It's such a treat to be so close to the Rockies here in Western Canada.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful country. I wish it wasn't so far from Toronto.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

That whole area is beautiful! We try to spend at least a week per year there.


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

Might be heading that way if I don't have to work. Was out that way lastnight. Some white snow caps on the peaks but most of the snow we have had of late has melted. Hope to see you on the road. Cheers!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

NFARCH said:


> Might be heading that way if I don't have to work. Was out that way lastnight. Some white snow caps on the peaks but most of the snow we have had of late has melted. Hope to see you on the road. Cheers!


We were by the area yesterday when heading back to BC. Lots of good atving in the area.Tread Lightly


----------

